# Best BBQ Beans



## sauced (Jul 6, 2016)

Here is my version of smoked baked beans it is very well liked by everyone and easy to make:

Feeds 15

2 large cans of Bushes Original Baked beans, drained

1 can red kidney beans, drained

1 can white kidney beans, drained

1 can black beans, drained

1 box of lima beans, cooked and drained

2 onions fine dice

1 red pepper fine dice

1 clove garlic fine dice

3/4 cup packed brown sugar

1 1/2 cup bbq sauce

1 1/2 Tbsp worcestershire sauce

1 1/2 Tbsp yellow mustard

1 1/2 Tbsp bbq rub

1/2 lb bacon diced and uncooked

Important to drain ALL beans, otherwise you wind up with bbq bean soup!

Place drained beans into a large bowl or pot, add all remaining items and mix well.

Pour bean mixture into pan and put in smoker at 250 degrees for 2 1/2 hours, stir beans every 30 minutes.

Use the wood of your choice.

Enjoy!!


----------



## dukeburger (Jul 6, 2016)

That's a lot of beans! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## bauchjw (Jul 7, 2016)

Looks awesome! Thank you! Points for sharing!


----------



## sauced (Jul 7, 2016)

Yes it is....this amount is good for a group of 15 or so.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 7, 2016)

Sounds real good!

Al


----------



## sauced (Jul 7, 2016)

bauchjw said:


> Looks awesome! Thank you! Points for sharing!


They are and thanks for the points!!


----------



## tropics (Jul 7, 2016)

Sounds like a real good combo of beans to me. My family does not like Lima I do Thanks

Richie


----------



## sauced (Jul 7, 2016)

tropics said:


> Sounds like a real good combo of beans to me. My family does not like Lima I do Thanks
> 
> Richie


Thanks for the points!!

Of course, you can add any mix of beans that you and the family like!

I like the lima beans, some don't, in this mix the limas are few compared to the rest.


----------



## sauced (Jul 29, 2016)

bauchjw said:


> Looks awesome! Thank you! Points for sharing!





tropics said:


> Sounds like a real good combo of beans to me. My family does not like Lima I do Thanks
> 
> Richie


Thanks!!


----------

